# Help Please - Battery Change In Ebel Classic Wave



## sludd (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi everyone

I need a new battery in my Classic Wave. This requires removing the glass and getting into the watch from above, so to speak - there is no access to the back of the case.

I can't see how to do this without removing the stem, and can't see how to get the stem out at all.

I've been quoted Â£70 (UK sterling) for the battery change at an Ebel dealer, which seems very expensive. Apparently, Ebel don't release the gasket for waterproofing, so it has to be sent to the Ebel factory!!!

Any help at all in doing the change myself would be very much appreciated. I am by no means an expert in working with watches but am a keen enthusiast and am happy to do it myself if possible.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

The stem is in two parts and needs to be pulled right out with firm but gentle force. You will need to be careful as it can be very easy to break the split connection.

If you are uneasy about doing it, then IMO its best left to the professional.

Regards Keith


----------



## sludd (Jul 4, 2008)

Thankyou Keith

How should I hold the watch case in order to do this? Is it a case of using pliers (or similar - with grips protected so not to damage the crown) and making sure to pull in a straight line to the axis of the stem? And is it literally a push/interference fit - just push back on once job done?

Finally, is it likely that a watch technician would do this for me without the Â£70 price tag. Surely there are generic gasket sizes, or if I was happy for the original gasket to be reused.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

I wouldn't use pliers...a good firm pull inline with the axis should suffice.

I am certain a decent independent watch repairer ( if you can find one ) would do this for you, re-use the gasket..and not charge Â£70!!

To replace just line up the slot in the removed part with the flat on the part still attached to the movement. These two peice stems can be very fragile and broken easily....so beware!!

You may find that you will have to push in the attached peice through the stem tube to enable removal of the movement.

Hope this helps...

Regards Keith


----------

